# Bracken



## Animal Barn (Oct 2, 2014)

My Boy Bracken 5 year old Cross taking in the view at our favourite place. We end every walk at this place whatever the weather.

Pete


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Animal Barn said:


> View attachment 146898
> 
> 
> My Boy Bracken 5 year old Cross taking in the view at our favourite place. We end every walk at this place whatever the weather.
> ...


what a beautiful view!


----------



## Animal Barn (Oct 2, 2014)

A close up of my boy helping in the garden.


----------

